# Score on goat meat!!!!!



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I was in my favorite spot for cheap meat and yucky parts for raw dog food. They had chicken backs on sale for so I loaded up. They also had entire oxtails in stock so I grabbed 2 and asked the meat manager if he could cut them into 8 inch sections for me. 

The meat manager looked my cart full of nothing but meat over and joked that I had enough to feed an army. I laughed and explained that I fed raw food to my GSD. 

Turns out shepherds are his absolute favorite dog! He grew up with them in Mexico and can't wait till he is living in an place where he could have them again. 

Then he asked - does my dog like goat? 

Goat actually happens to be one of Mako's favorite, though he only gets it when it is on sale. The manager explained that because of easter they have been getting a lot of it in stock. The chuncked meat they get comes in pretty rough so when they break down and repackage there is a lot of scrap. Bits with skin, tendons, too much gristle, etc.

The shepherd loving manager happily boxed up the scrap meat for me. He said he wished he could give it away but it was against store policy. He did however give me a great manager special. 

20 lbs of goat meat @ $0.29 per pound. 

Im going to need a bigger chest freezer.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What I wouldn't do for that deal


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

That is awesome! I'm extremely jealous, because currently, the only food Bash can eat is Stella & Chewy's Simply Venison, which runs us $600/month (food intolerances... Long story).


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> That is awesome! I'm extremely jealous, because currently, the only food Bash can eat is Stella & Chewy's Simply Venison, which runs us $600/month (food intolerances... Long story).


Egads! Is that the frozen patties or the freeze dried? Food intolerances suuuuuck.

If you are OK feeding dehydrated raw, Amazon has a mis price on ziwipeak Venison right now. $125 for a 11lb bag - 11 lbs last about 2 weeks around here if fed exclusively.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great score!!! Jealous!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Do any of you that Fred raw ever hunt. I think if a person hunted he could bag enough deer, squirrel, rabbit, quail, etc and freeze portion sizes. Would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> Egads! Is that the frozen patties or the freeze dried? Food intolerances suuuuuck.
> 
> If you are OK feeding dehydrated raw, Amazon has a mis price on ziwipeak Venison right now. $125 for a 11lb bag - 11 lbs last about 2 weeks around here if fed exclusively.


Frozen patties. Ziwipeaks is on my list of things to try once he's been stabilized on this for a few months! I don't know if it's only the protein that is working for him, or the HPP ("sterilized raw") that S&C uses that is helping the most. We're coming off an absolutely horrific diarrhea episode (All diarrhea! All the time!) that lasted a week, resulted in lots and lots of tests at the vet, a weight loss of two pounds, and a few minor breakdowns on my part. I'm truly terrified to mess with his food right now! We're on day 12 of solid stool!

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> Do any of you that Fred raw ever hunt. I think if a person hunted he could bag enough deer, squirrel, rabbit, quail, etc and freeze portion sizes. Would be a lot cheaper.


I am not much of a hunter, I do however have a dozen quail hens that are destined to become dog food once their egg laying days end. 

I used to live on a spring fed lake out in the middle of no where. My dog's lived on blue gill and sun fish. I could catch 100 of 'em in an afternoon. I kinda think that's a big part of why my gsd mix his comming up on his 17th. Years of fresh fish. Well they also got scraps from the local meat processors - including wild caught game.

If I had more space I would be raising more quail. Rabbits and cavvies too. Oh and an aquaponics system for tilapia. Maybe a few dairy goats and they would get the kids...

*sigh* I really need to get out of the suburbs.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Frozen patties. Ziwipeaks is on my list of things to try once he's been stabilized on this for a few months! I don't know if it's only the protein that is working for him, or the HPP ("sterilized raw") that S&C uses that is helping the most. We're coming off an absolutely horrific diarrhea episode (All diarrhea! All the time!) that lasted a week, resulted in lots and lots of tests at the vet, a weight loss of two pounds, and a few minor breakdowns on my part. I'm truly terrified to mess with his food right now! We're on day 12 of solid stool!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


Not worries for the hijack!  so glad your boy has had solid stools for nearly 2 weeks now! Yeah!!!

I like stella and chewy's. Great products. I use some of the freeze dried for training treats and the occasional quickie meal. 

For what it's worth - i am very very happy with the results with ziwi. I see absolutely zero difference in stool consistency on ziwi days and full raw days. I have never seen that with any other commercial food! I hope when your boy is stable enough for you to start branching out it works for you. 

On a side note... you know you are crazy about your dogs and their diet when their food budget is bigger then your own lol


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you that Fred raw ever hunt. I think if a person hunted he could bag enough deer, squirrel, rabbit, quail, etc and freeze portion sizes. Would be a lot cheaper.
> ...


Did you give them the fish whole. Uncooked.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> Did you give them the fish whole. Uncooked.


Yep. Fish were taken off the hook. Head chopped off on the dock and then they were tossed on ice. Packed in zip locks with the severed heads and off to freezer camp they went. 

Practically free food. I had a red worm farm that lived off kitchen scraps that provided the bait.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!  So jealous


----------

